# ***WINDOW and BATH REMODEL/REFITTER***



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

My sons window will not shut so I guess I need a new window replaced in his room and my wife would like the bathtub refitted (even considering bathroom remodeling). 

Anyone looking for a job, call me or wife at 8505493213 or 4149157470. Tell them you are calling from the Fishing forum about window/bathtub. 

Cindy and Freddy

The sooner the better (especially with window as cool temperatures seeping in) bathroom job can wait until more convenient for your schedule. Thanks again.


----------

